# GPUZ crashes on startup and then the crash reporter crashes



## red-ray (Oct 12, 2019)

It's been like this for a few releases so I felt I should report it. Log and dump files attached.


----------



## Naki (Oct 12, 2019)

Why do you need so many videocards, please? What do you use that 3rd GeForce GT 1030 for? 
IF you remove it, does the crash still happen?


----------



## red-ray (Oct 12, 2019)

Naki said:


> Why do you need so many videocards, please? What do you use that 3rd GeForce GT 1030 for?
> IF you remove it, does the crash still happen?


I am a software developer and I have 3 GPUs in this system so I can properly test my software.

I expect so as it's not this system GPUZ crashes on. If you had looked in the DrWatson report I attached you would have noticed this.


----------



## Naki (Oct 12, 2019)

You might want to add your problem system specs to your profile then.  For your report to be of more help, full system specs of the crashing PC should be given.
(as an example, I am listing 3 of my PCs in my specs - laptop being omitted though)


----------



## red-ray (Oct 12, 2019)

Naki said:


> You might want to add your problem system specs to your profile then.


You might want to look in the DrWatson log as it's pretty obvious what the root cause of crash is, GPUZ is using instructions that are not present on the CPU and as the DrWatson log contains the CPUID all the information is there that is needed.

If GPUZ needs instructions to be present then it should check they are on start-up and report appropriately. The fact it's the crash reporter crashing means it's compiled with inappropriate options as there no way a crash reporter should crash in this way no matter which CPU it's running on.

Even though it won't help I have attached some details about the system.


----------



## Naki (Oct 12, 2019)

Thanks! I suggest we let W1zzard decide if that will help, or not.

EDIT: Okayy, wait, wait a minute here!  (Flintstones voice )
You are very mistaken, this helps. You are using 1 or more Matrox cards on the PC, plus at least 1 3dfx card.
No instructions issues here - neither Matrox, nor 3dfx are GPU brands supported by GPU-Z.
Officially, GPU-Z supports only Intel, AMD, former ATI and Nvidia GPUs. Everything/anything else is not supported, so a crash is quite normal. 
To detect these & show info about them, please use other software and not GPU-Z.
Additionally, your Windows OS is none of Windows XP / Vista / Windows 7 / Windows 8 / Windows 10, so it could be an issue too.

Make sense?


----------



## red-ray (Oct 12, 2019)

Naki said:


> Make sense?


None at all, clearly you don't understand the root cause of the issue and suggest you let W1zzard  deal with this.

Software crashing is never normal no matter what hardware you have, further I checked on a system with a mere nine Matrox GPUs and it did not crash.

Your list does not even mention XP-64 or 8.1 and 2003 is another oversight, did you know XP-64 uses the same 5.02 kernel as 2003 x64 server?

Just look in the log and you will see:

Exception number: c000001d (illegal instruction)

FAULT ->00401511 660fd645dc movq qword ptr [ebp-0x24],xmm0 ss:0023:0012f26c=00000000001530c0

So GPUZ is using an SSE2 instruction that a Pentium 4 has that an Athlon MP does not, further it also crashes on a P-III and I expect any earlier CPUs.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 14, 2019)

You two need to stop. If I come back here and am deleting the same BS again, you can both take a small vacation.

You all were warned.  On that note, closing thread now too.


----------

